# TT Forum Car Stickers



## ap123ap (Aug 20, 2008)

Are these avaliable?

it would be great if they are; the amount of times i've seen another TT and wondered if it could be a fellow forum member. Nearly crashed a couple of times trying to figure this out!


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

TTOC stickers and badges here

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/website/catalog/i ... a27ffb9aa5


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

I think he was trying to say TTForum stickers and not TTOC. :?

Not a bad idea though as it highlights the forum.

I know the two are combined now, however there are forum users without TTOC memberships 

So yeah a nice TTFORUM sticker could be the next 2009 mod.

Good position above the rear brake light in the rear window and about 300mm wide by 40mm high, would do it.

[smiley=gossip.gif]

Possibly made to order with the users name ie CHADTT


----------



## ap123ap (Aug 20, 2008)

Mods, initiate the production! I will definitely buy one!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i`d pay £10 for one, sort it out kev :wink:


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

How about some of the sponsors and maybe insurers, getting their logos on it to reduce the price.

Would be nice to have all of them on it.

This defo needs exploring 

Front screen sun shade with ttforum on. (getting carried away now  :roll: )


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I wouldn't mind one but no idea where it would go


----------



## ap123ap (Aug 20, 2008)

T3RBO said:


> I wouldn't mind one but no idea where it would go


rear windscreen?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

ap123ap said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't mind one but no idea where it would go
> ...


What about us roadster owners :? :wink:


----------



## ap123ap (Aug 20, 2008)

Havent really explored the roadster to be able to comment where is best. please forgive my ignorance!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Stickers?!

Are you all mad?! 

We need a proper metal badge. 8)

Discreet. :wink:

Tasteful. :roll:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

rustyintegrale said:


> Stickers?!
> 
> Are you all mad?!
> 
> ...


With leds :lol:


----------



## marTTyn (Dec 29, 2008)

I would like one of these,
Seems a good idea to get more forum interest.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

T3RBO said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Stickers?!
> ...


Actually, yeah, why not?!


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

rustyintegrale said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> > rustyintegrale said:
> ...


But there would have to be a PURPLE option for Rusty


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> ap123ap said:
> 
> 
> > T3RBO said:
> ...


Rear window?

I'd be up for one


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Should I run a Poll?

1. Badges, we dont need no stinking Badges!
2. Badges, yes please!
3. Stickers for the window
4. Nah, Cannot be bothered!

We did have TT Forum Stickers back in the Olde Days, small and indescrete.....hmmmm

Jae


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

what an awesome idea. love it 8)


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

a poll is a great idea :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I don't want a TT forum pole


----------



## johnny cobra (Jun 30, 2008)

I want a TT Forum Sticker  Yes please

JC :mrgreen:


----------



## ap123ap (Aug 20, 2008)

so, mods, can you make this happen??


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

We're looking into it.

Its 95% sure it will happen, just need to design and get all your approval.

Cheers

Jae


----------



## ap123ap (Aug 20, 2008)

Jae said:


> We're looking into it.
> 
> Its 95% sure it will happen, just need to design and get all your approval.
> 
> ...


do i get the first one for thinking of the idea??? lol


----------

